# What's your favorite Halloween movie?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Witch (2016). Shot near my hometown. Creepy movie.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Psycho, Alien, Jaws, and The Wolf Man are all great in October.


----------



## Voltair (Oct 10, 2017)

The one this piece was in.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

night of the living dead and children shouldn't play with dead things


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

My wife and I like to curl up and watch our favorite DVDs of spooky TV shows (in particular order):

1. The Ray Bradbury Theater
2. The Twilight Zone
3. Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

We watch _Young Frankenstein _every Halloween season, it always seems fresh & funny to me.
I like the classics ~ _ Dracula_ (1931, w/ Bela Lugosi) _Frankenstein_ (1931, w/ Boris Karloff), & 
_The Phantom of the Opera_ (1925, w/ Lon Chaney). 
And ~ _Freaks_ (1932). That film truly does freak me out!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

the Nightmare Before Christmas....I wasn't even aware there were other Halloween Movies. But I have seen young Frankenstein.

Danny Elfman's score is also really good for Nightmare before Christmas. I don't normally like music like that and you wouldn't expect music for a silly little movie to be 'saying something' but it was.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

'I Married a Witch' directed by Rene Clair.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Cabaret.

I don't think there's a scarier moment in film than that but where the nice looking blond youths stand up in the Biergarten and start singing "Tomorrow belongs to me"


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

laurie said:


> We watch _Young Frankenstein _every Halloween season, it always seems fresh & funny to me.
> I like the classics ~ _ Dracula_ (1931, w/ Bela Lugosi) _Frankenstein_ (1931, w/ Boris Karloff), &
> _The Phantom of the Opera_ (1925, w/ Lon Chaney).
> And ~ _Freaks_ (1932). That film truly does freak me out!


"What knockers"......"Why thank you doctor":lol:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and
Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am more of a book person. Reading Stephen King's "It" right now and hoping to get to the end just around Halloween.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Itullian said:


> The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and
> Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


Oh, duh ~ how did I forget The Great Pumpkin?! It's the best! I've watched it every year since I was a kid, then with my daughters, & now with the grandkids .... last year my grandson, 3, was nearly in tears over Charlie Brown getting rocks & no candy, he was so sad for him & worried that he'd only get rocks, too! :lol:

(We have it on DVD, so we don't have to watch it with tv commercials or cuts)


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Itullian said:


> The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and
> Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


OMG love that costelo movie! had to sleep with a night light on for years after watching that movie! ok till i was 19


----------

